# Spain isn't foreign enough



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's just no pleasing some people!
Spain isn't 'foreign enough' for most Brits - Odd News | newslite.tv
Don't miss the comment under the photo


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's just no pleasing some people!
> Spain isn't 'foreign enough' for most Brits - Odd News | newslite.tv
> Don't miss the comment under the photo



Priceless!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I'll sit on my hands for this one!!!! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Taurian said:


> Priceless!!!!! :clap2:



Yes, but here are still lots of "spanishy" bits in Spain, its actually the british tourists who dont ever get to see that, cos they like the safety of the British bit. They read their brochures and watch the tv and think its all "British", but we know it isnt like that! Sadly, most British tourists want a "fake" Spanishness. They want to see the cute little streets, squares, cafes, and eat paella, but they also want to stay in hotels with all mod cons, be served by english speaking spanish waiters and have familiar things around them just in case!

My mum went to Benedorm waaaaaayyyyyy back in the mid 70s just before it "took off" and when I picked her up from the airport, I asked if she'd had a nice time?? She said "no, it was too hot, too many spanish and the food was all that foreign muck!" FFS Mother LOL!!!!!!!! She'd love it there now tho LOL!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's just no pleasing some people!
> Spain isn't 'foreign enough' for most Brits - Odd News | newslite.tv
> Don't miss the comment under the photo




my SIL only came to Javea once - said it was too Spanish!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I am quite glad that they think like that. That way they will either stay away or keep to the Little Britain parts and leave the rest of us in peace. Where I live there are about 50 Brits in total but we never mix apart from the few who inhabit the bars - the rest of us live in Spain!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I just got back from downtown Bilbao. THE NORTH IS UNDER ATTACK! Maybe a ferry got in today, but there were a ton of tourists. I even saw... Americans! I'm bad - when I hear English, I stare. (It's not all that common that I hear it up here.) 

If they want "foreign" Spain, they'd ought to check out my beloved part of the country when they get off the boat, instead of hammering on down south.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I am quite glad that they think like that. That way they will either stay away or keep to the Little Britain parts and leave the rest of us in peace.


Did you actually read it?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the downside is the local economy will suffer, The upside is fewer lager louts,and all that goes with them


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

The upside of course is that they'll all going to go visit Baldilocks in his "real" Spain and we'll be left with all the Spanish tourists down here in Little Britain


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> my SIL only came to Javea once - said it was too Spanish!!


Lucky you didn't take her inland then  Perhaps she would prefer Moraira...


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> They want to see the cute little streets, squares, cafes, and eat paella, but they also want to stay in hotels with all mod cons, be served by english speaking spanish waiters and have familiar things around them just in case!


I was working as a rep in Fuengirola and met a very angry holidaymaker who demanded that we fly him back home immediately. His problem?... The reception staff and waiters in the hotel were Spanish. He claims that when he booked his holiday he specifically stated that he would only stay in a hotel that was totally British. Apparently that had to include the staff too so, he demanded immediate repatriation, a full refund and compensation! I wasn't around when he met up with his chambermaid. She was Russian so I bet that was interesting. Why do they even bother to get a passport? :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We rarely get British Tourists, occasionally walking groups but mainly in the winter. In fact there are only three English residents on the island. The local Herreños do not cater for the British, no Yorkshire Pudding roast beef , full English breakfast bars here, if you do not like the local cuisine, you cook for yourself or go hungry!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Lucky you didn't take her inland then  Perhaps she would prefer Moraira...


she really enjoyed her day out in Benidorm - her spiritual home


----------

